
Techniques for Data Hiding in Audio Files (1995) [pdf] - indatawetrust
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/11422/33230909-MIT.pdf?sequence=2
======
partycoder
Also known as audio steganography. There is also image steganography, and many
other types.

